# Still waiting on that missing Balikbayan box



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Someone in government doing something positive. 

Abandoned Balikbayan boxes - YouTube


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

removed by myself.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent story and a terrific leader now at the BOC.

Another note is that I've been following the Gadget Addict for several years, he really asks the tough questions when out and about even on the street clearings, he really sticks his neck out, has integrity so lacking these days and at times, has some big balls for such a soft spoken individual.

He began showing electrical gadgets and his comments were mainly on the quality of the products here with mainly this one chain of stores that went out of business... They failed to keep many products in stock and didn't use barcodes so all transactions were in paper, and no cash register so real sluggish outdated business process plus they didn't take the ATM cards, I forgot the name of this chain but they had stores in every region.

After the electronic chain went out of business he started moving away from gadgets and has gravitated to reporting about different government offices.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

CD-R King ? 

They were 'everywhere', but apparently went out of retail business in 2019. Perhaps an online site now ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> CD-R King ?
> 
> They were 'everywhere', but apparently went out of retail business in 2019. Perhaps an online site now ?


... that's it CD-R King, it was one of my favorite spots to window shop in and occasionally I'd purchase items but they were always out of stock of HDMI cables and any needed TV or computer cables, I'll bet many other items, so a wasted trip most of the time when sorely needed items were needed in a pinch and from what I noticed this chain was run like a sari-sari store but actually functioned as a chained store so a hard lesson for who ever ran this chained electronics business.

I found a new chain that seems to be similar but can process the ATM cards and cash registers called D.I.Y. so I wonder if they reinvented themselves.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Another note is that I've been following the Gadget Addict for several years, he really asks the tough questions when out and about even on the street clearings, he really sticks his neck out, has integrity so lacking these days and at times, has some big balls for such a soft spoken individual.


You comment jumped out at me as I always admire people like that who have the guts to speak out. I just check out his channel and subbed. Thanks for the heads up!

Got the gf a new extension for the bedroom and sparks come out of the outlet holes when its turned on. That went right into the bin. In fairness they did test it at the store and it was ok there (that is something I like about here - that they test stuff like bulbs, extensions etc)

Im just thankful I found a nice DIY store in the local GT mall that has really nice stuff. Finally I can buy extensions where the wire is not the thickness of a strand of hair and the thing has some heft to it and is well made.


----------

